# Help me pick the boots



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Your first step should be to go to this thread Snowboard Boot Size Web Tool - Mondo, Brannock &amp... , follow the directions for measuring your feet, and posting the results. Hopefully @Wiredsport is paying attention during the off-season. If so, they'll tell you what boots will fit you best for your foot size. This is more of a concern if you're not 'typical' in foot shape or width.

FWIW, I've owned 1, 2, 3, and K2 Maysis boots. I found the Insanos too narrow and uncomfortable. All the others were comfortable. The TM2s have a large footprint for any given size, which can affect the size of bindings you need. But they held my foot the best of all.


----------



## ul71m0 (Jul 29, 2018)

Yeah did that, and also meassured with the special tool in the shoop. Lenght 285mm, width 105mm.

My both bindings are XL so i dont mind a larger footprint on 32s, since my current boots are 11.5 i had to take bigges anyways...

How were you satisfied with 32? Are they stiff eoungh and do they keep the stiffnes for at least 70 days? 

Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

The 32s were far and away the stiffest boots I've owned, and I thought they lasted longer than the others as well. I stopped buying them because as my riding developed, I found a softer boot to be more useful. About the only complaint I ever had, and it's not much of a complaint, was that getting in and out of them was an adventure involving a lot of grunting and cursing.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I think the most important thing is make sure the boots are fitted properly.
I personally like a mid stiff boot to allow better edge drive but also easier movement on the features.


----------



## mjayvee (Nov 18, 2015)




----------

